# apprenticeship in france



## bayarea1984 (Dec 10, 2002)

i was just looking at some bio's for the celeb chefs and more than half of them that i saw had done a apprenticeship in france right after getting out of culinary school...is this something that alot of chefs do?...it sound like it would be a great learning experience as well as looking good on a resume....i know i'm far away from that point in my life but i was just wondering what your opinions are on it and if any of you have done it.....


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I think it's great. Not necessary, but great. I've heard from some chef's that traveling abroad to learn/work is a very good experience. If the opportunity presents itself, grab it!!!!


----------



## bigboydan (Dec 11, 2002)

Best thing that I ever did was go to Europe.

Here's my early resume:

Age - station

15 - dishwasher in seafood place
16 - bussboy in steak place
17 - moved to french place, entry level assistant to pantry, started college
18 - assistant to Pantry (demi); trained as waiter
19 - while working as demi in pantry began to assist saucier
20 - took over Pantry, started to demi at meat and fish; finished college
21 - chef recommeded that I go to France, then come back; I went
22 - worked in 2 star restaurant at various stations, I paid them
23 - came back to US and received 20 offers


----------



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

Dan that is very impressive. I supposed we'll be reading all about you some day.


----------



## bayarea1984 (Dec 10, 2002)

-do you have to pay most high end restaurants to work for them?

-how much in us dollars did you pay?...and how much do you think it would cost nowdays?

-how long would you recomend to stay?

-do people think your more qualified just because you cooked in france?....i hope this question doesnt offend you, it just seems to me that when i hear of someone who cooked/studied in france sound more qualified.

-was it hard to find a restaurant that would take you on?


sorry for all the questions, i'm just a curios person.


shaun


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Before you leave you might consider taking French lesson, it might be useful in France....


----------



## bbcheff (Jul 7, 2002)

I spent a year in France and 2 yrs wandering Spain in the late 60's after Nam, it was the best experience of my life. Back then you didnt have to pay them, but you didnt get much more than a bunk and grub. The best advice i got was keep you head down, your knives sharp, and your mouth shut. Good luck


----------



## bigboydan (Dec 11, 2002)

-do you have to pay most high end restaurants to work for them? 

Yes, if it's an apprentice system used by the restaurant; as a non-EU citizen you can not normally work for pay in EU countries

-how much in us dollars did you pay?...and how much do you think it would cost nowdays? 

I paid $ 200 a month in 1979; no idea of the cost now

-how long would you recomend to stay? 

One year at least; or four to six months if you're a baker.

-do people think your more qualified just because you cooked in france?....i hope this question doesnt offend you, it just seems to me that when i hear of someone who cooked/studied in france sound more qualified. 

Yes, if you want to cook French-style cuisine; the quality of kitchen personell, raw foods, cheeses, wines, etc. in France is simply incredible. Now, if you cook Mexican, no.

-was it hard to find a restaurant that would take you on? 

No, networking takes time, but you will have no real trouble finding a starred kitchen to work in; student visas and living arrangements can be difficult to get, but, again with time... 


sorry for all the questions, i'm just a curios person. 

Anytime.


shaun


----------

